# New baby chick



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Easter egger and Silkie mix. Name suggestions?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Olivia or Silky maybe.

The chick is cute though:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Seager? Or Alice? Such a cute chick.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Chuck or Pookie.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Emma Kalema?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Sugar snap
Pheobe
Lola
Blueberry
Vanilla bean
Peanut

I should ask my younger sisters they are the queens of naming chickens. We currently have names ranging from a rooster named The Blessing to a hen named White Cheeto .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Peepers


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Sugar snap
> Pheobe
> Lola
> Blueberry
> ...


Omg I love Lola. I wish I knew what the gender was lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You could always change it something similar in the future if it turns out to be a boy. Like Lazlo or just the initial L.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

@MidnightRavenFarm what did you eventually name the chick.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I went with tanyas idea and named it Seager. A combination of silky and Easter egger lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw Midnight. I am blushing.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cute names.

Nice combo @Tanya


----------

